# Transporting ATV for plowing



## Lawn Lad (Feb 4, 2002)

How would you transport an ATV from site to site? Back of the truck? Open/Enclosed trailer?


----------



## wxmn6 (May 23, 2001)

Probably the easiest way would be to get a 4 foot by 4 foot trailer that Northern Tools sells. They are cheap and small so it should be easy to store and you don't have to worry about towing a 12' or 16' trailer through a blizzard.


----------



## paul soccodato (Nov 9, 2002)

if it fits in the truck, i would say that would be the easiest.


----------



## mdb landscaping (Sep 29, 2000)

would an atv fit on one of those platforms that slides into the receiver hitch? something similar to what the fertilizer guys put their ride on spreaders on. that would be a slick setup, cause you could just drive it off the platform, pull one pin and youre set


----------



## wxmn6 (May 23, 2001)

I like the mdl landscaping's idea. But what truck do you have? What is the towing hitch rating? Something that you would have to check into. Don't forget to include the weight of platform too.


----------



## Got Grass? (Feb 18, 2001)

I can just picture the trailer jackknifed at the stop light.
I'd go with ramps to the truck. Wood ramps will be extremely slick & you risk it rolling over on you when it falls off... Go with the metal type with wide slots.
The hitch platform sould handle the weight & would be the best way to go as long as your not backing up in tight areas to often. An added bonus is it makes GREAT ballast.


----------



## NoSnow (Mar 21, 2002)

I have a fold up ramp that replaces tail gate. Made by easy ramp
Couldn't find their web page but this co. has a saf-t-ramp. Same idea. Been using mine for 8 years, love it.
http://www.discountramps.com/tailgate_ramp.htm


----------



## mdb landscaping (Sep 29, 2000)

here ya go. they even make one.


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

The last thing you want to be doing in a snow storm is towing a trailer, especially one without brakes. I did it professionally for twenty years with brakes and there were a bunch of white knuckle rides.

Ideally, I'd want to carry the machine in the bed, it adds weight over your wheels for more traction. The hitch platform would be my second choice, it still adds the weight over the wheels, but exposes your machine to accident damage.


----------



## J.Henderson (Feb 11, 2001)

I think to load it up, all you will need to do is find a snowbank to park next to and jump that thing right in 
To unload would be no problem, just jump off backwards  


The writer of this email reply assumes no responsibility if someone takes him seriously.


----------



## long0 (Jul 11, 2002)

One disadvantage to the hitch platform that I see, is the blade would be sticking out beyond the truck. Could be some issues with your local laws, getting into tight spaces, ect.

Personally, I would go with the metal ramps, and haul it in the back of the truck. The ramps don't weigh much, and you should be able to load / unload in just a few minutes.

Andy


----------



## OBRYANMAINT (May 20, 2001)

last year we used a trailer and this year i happened upon a old box van cheap(old ryder truck).......the trailer served its purpose and did not cost me a thing,but the machines where always dirty and salty from all of the overspray(we use walkers for walks.

you could probably build an enclosure to avoid the over spray

I dont think the trailer was so bad, although i have high hopes for my new setup


----------



## litle green guy (Feb 25, 2000)

We always pull trailers in storms, our sidewalk crew uses a 20' enclosed, and we also pull the skid steer around in the snow if we need too, we never realy had any problems. If you can fit it in the back of your truck it may be easier though, it all depends how often you have to laod and unload it though.


----------



## NoSnow (Mar 21, 2002)

Look on the discount ramps site. They have a ramp that replaces tailgate and you load atv into bed of pick up.


----------



## NoSnow (Mar 21, 2002)

Heres pic


----------



## NoSnow (Mar 21, 2002)

And closed
I know easy ramp made one that replaces tail gate, just couldn't find their site. These have springs in them and lift/fold easily.


----------



## Lawn Lad (Feb 4, 2002)

Thanks for all the replies. I was thinking about some of the same problems. 

I think the ideal set up is a box truck - then the machine is enclosed and you have no trailer. I'm concerned about the trailering idea more for rush hour traffice than night time plows when the roads are empty. 

I've got an S-10 that the sidewalk crew will take out. Snow blowers in the bed of the truck and not heavy duty enough to use a hitch platform. 

I keep going back to the box van - but I'm not looking to add that kind of cost for starting out small on walks. 

Thanks all for your suggestions and pictures.


----------



## HD61CUIN (Dec 21, 2001)

Well that is what I started in the snow industry with, a 4wheeler with a plow. 

I used a trailer-it was friggin hard to stop with all that weight rolling behind me!

I used a pickup with ramps, dented the hell outta the front of the box when the 4wheeler wouldn't stop.

I finally loved the last idea, a used Ryder moving van, low to the ground and doubled as a workshop where we kept plow parts, and a rolling kitchen for those long nights. My wife joined us late at night cooking from a propane stove in the back and a kind of drive through occurred at the jobsite.


----------



## PINEISLAND1 (Dec 21, 1999)

Check out the load pro. It looks like a nice way to go if you haul it in the bed of the truck.

www.loadpro.com


----------



## River Hill (Mar 14, 2000)

I am looking at this one for myself. Please keep the feedback coming. The more choices the better www.metko.com The unit is called Redi Ramp.


----------



## NPC2002 (Apr 8, 2002)

*Back Up Lights*

Looking for some good bright back up lights that I can mount on my back rack. Where can I find Some? Thanks


----------



## NPC2002 (Apr 8, 2002)

ignor that reply Sorry


----------



## kawdude (Nov 19, 2002)

the only problem i see with hauling an atv with plow in the bed of your truck is you may have a problem with the approach angle when loading and unloadingthe atv on the ramp, you may want to see if you can try someone elses ramp out before you spend the bucks only to find out your plow catches on the ramp


----------



## timsjeep (Feb 9, 2002)

Our Polaris just touches the edge of the tailgate when we drive it forwards. Hits really hard when we drive it backwards. We have a plastic bedliner so it just slides over when we go forwards. We have 8' alum. ramps that are 1.5' wide(each). We slide them under the quad and under the plow, then drop the plow on the ramps to hold them in. It really loads easy. I like it so much better then trailers or hitch pads. It loads and unloads in about 15 sec. I have a truck box so I have to leave the tailgate down to haul, but no problems there. The truck by the way is a 92 F250 4x4.


----------



## Lawn Lad (Feb 4, 2002)

Metko's Redi-Ramp has been purchased by a company which does not use a dealer network for the ramps - so they're selling factory direct. 

One of these ramps is running $800 plus $150 shipping. I didn't think these things would run close to $1,000. Anyone see any other manufacturers out there for a similar type ramp? Or is the Metko Redi-Ramp it?


----------



## CARDOCTOR (Nov 29, 2002)

i use a folding alum. ramp
you have to remove the blade because the blade hits the ramp

the blade wont fit between the wheel wells

laying in the snow to reattach the plow is a pita




cardoctor


----------



## Lawn Lad (Feb 4, 2002)

The goal with the box truck is to set it up so that boom badda bing the equipment is out and working and just as easily rolls back into the truck. Fold up the ramp and away they go. The longer during the storm the guys are messing around with ramps, etc. the less time they have to service walks. 

I've looked at the idea of two ramps. I'm not opposed to it, I just have to find two ramps at a reasonable cost.


----------



## NoSnow (Mar 21, 2002)

http://www.greenerpast.com/handyramp/page2.html

this is the one I bought in 95 - still using it.

also- the ones I put a link to earlier in this thread that connect to your hitch are 4-500. Prices are listed on the site


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

The hitch mount looks like a good idea. You could dismount the plow and put it in the bed for transport. The downside of putting the ATV in the bed is surely the vision issue. With that tall piece of equipment in the bed your backup vision will be totall distorted.


Good luck in what ever route you decide to go.




Jay


----------



## EZSnow (Aug 13, 2003)

I think the biggest negative to the back of the truck is loading. It seems that most plow setups would reduce the approach angle enough to prevent loading in a full-size pickup. I like the idea of a small trailer. I have an ATV trailer that is a 2-place side-loader. It can also be single-loaded from the rear, which should provide alow enough ramp angle to load. BUT, then you're screwing around with a trailer... If the trailer is small enough and it's only hauling one atv, I'll give it a crack. 

I'm not real big on the hitch idea... not only overhang with a plow mounted, but weight. Some smaller 2wd machines might only weigh 400lbs, but my polaris weighs 750 dry! Add fuel, plow and a good 50 lbs of goo that's still stuck to it from summer...  Anyway, it's too much weight in my book.


----------



## ROSELAWN (Sep 12, 2003)

In the back of the truck is good because you get the added weight of the ATV in the bed, tried it, and if you as much freezing precip. as we get it can be a B$%CH to load on an icy ramp. So what we did to load it was yank off the plow, then each person (two in front, one per tire) grab a tire throw it on the bumper ( tailgate removed) then scoot it forward until the frame hits the bumper. Both of you move to the rear and using the grab bars throw it in. Difficult, yes, especiallly with a 4X4 truck or ATV. However, it beats jack knifing a trailer at every stop sign or light. If nothing else buy a $400 S-10 or Ranger and make it the dedicated ATV hauler. Or if you are good with metal fabricaion you could make something to piggy-back it onto the receiver hitch for better weight distribution, kind of like the way they haul 10 wheel tractors (semis). You know like they are a couple of dogs that got hooked up!


----------



## timsjeep (Feb 9, 2002)

I don't know why you all have so much trouble loading the ATV with the plow. We use two 8' aluminim ramps and it goes in with no problems. Yes, when there is a ton of ice stuck to the plow it scraps the ramps. No, It doent hurt the ramps. I have been doing this for 3 years now and have had no problems with slipping off ramps or not being able to load the bike. My truck is a 2500 Cummins short bed, so its not that my truck is low, its probably one of the taller trucks made. I also agree with the above statement about the weight in the bed. With the bike back there, the truck is a tank. You will love it. Also, put the truck plow down to load the bike. I saw a guy trying to load his ATV with the plow up and that make the tailgate lift. He drove it right in with the plow down. Also, my bikes plow frame hits the tailgate if I try to back the bike in. I always drive it in and back it out. I don't know why, but that helps a bunch. 

The secret is the 8' alum. ramps. Tim


----------



## Lawn Lad (Feb 4, 2002)

I talked with my fabricator today. We think we came up with a solution. We're going to get a set of aluminum ramps manufactured by one of many manufacturers. We'll look for a set of folding ramps long enough to allow us to make the 40" deck height of the box truck.

We'll use a piece of pipe along the back of the truck at about the deck height like a landscape trailer gate rod that holds the ramps in place. The two aluminum ramps will then be fitted to slide along the rods. They'll pin up on the outside edge of the box truck by the edges of the doors, leaving the center of the truck open for easy access (snow blower, shovel, bucket of de-icer). When we need the ATV, unlatch the ramps. slide them into position along the rail and fold them down. 

Total estimated cost should be around $600 ($250 for ramps, $50 for parts, $300 labor). We'll see how it turns out. Once it's finished I'll post pictures.


----------



## nben (Jan 22, 2003)

I saw this in a trade magazine today. I haven't seen one in use, but it seems like an interesting idea...........www.xtralift.com


----------



## micah79 (Aug 31, 2003)

I like the xtra lift. I can't find prices or dealers on their site though.


----------

